# Old Fogeys Mimosa and Mendo Cookies clone grow



## oldfogey8 (Sep 26, 2019)

The harvest from the seed grow is jarred up and curing. So I cleaned up the grow room(kinda), took down my flower tent and put up the veg tent. I killed one of the clones(a Mendo Cookie from the weaker of the 2 females I had) but I have 4 Mimosa, 2 Mendo Cookie#3 and 1 Mendo Cookie #1 clones. Need to pare that down to 2,1 and 1 before flowering, maybe 1,1 and 1. I think I have a friend to take my extras.

4 foot 4 bulb T5 fixture, 2 liter (recycled) soil(Roots Organix Green Lite so soilish). It is warmer and drier in the tent than I would like (78 and 50-poor VPD) but that should change when normal autumn temps arrive. The leaves from when I took cuttings are looking a bit rough but their early life was pretty lousy(3 months or so under a couple CFL’s, no nutes and filtered water which the original plants didn’t care for as it lacks everything). New growth is looking better. Topped most of them. I anticipate them growing in earnest for the next few weeks...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 26, 2019)

I think it's amusing that what you consider kinda beat up plants look pretty darn perky! Here's to a healthy and uneventful grow... and nicer fall weather!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 26, 2019)

The leaves from the cuttings are getting crispy. They lived in fear of being eaten by the feral cats we adopted as kittens that never have really domesticated. They will probably destroy my veg tent as they apparently liked climbing my flower tent. I am hoping to repair the flower tent with some flexiseal at some point.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 26, 2019)

Good luck O.F! Now that you know these genetics this should be fun.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thx. The only consistent thing about me is my inconsistency. I bought some organic soil amendments today to replenish the soil I’ll be using. I will be trying to keep the plants to 8 colas as opposed to my usual jungle and hope to keep the internode spacing smaller by keeping the lights closer. I am sick of having a bunch of popcorn buds. So in short, I am changing a lot of parameters so maybe having one grow will help but with my luck and lame-brainedness, it probably won’t...


----------



## Lesso (Sep 26, 2019)

I get it. Thats what these journals are for. Trial/Error/correction/documentation


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 26, 2019)

Mostly error for me...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 26, 2019)

Cool, we’re goin again...I’ll tag along...by the by, I popped that mimosa/mimosa...it’s cracked open with a taproot so it’ll get in some starter dirt tonight...this round my grow box will have two fems, (I forget what they are) and a couple regular purple haze and this mimosa reg... so I’ll see what I get...but thanks for the start...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 26, 2019)

I am glad it popped and will be interested in seeing how it goes. You must have a really good germination method. That is only a couple of days since you started it, right?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 26, 2019)

No I don’t have a clue...I had been trying these little starter cubes I got at he local nursery but they were hit and miss...Mostly I think because they held too much moisture and the seeds just rotted away...now I’ve soaked over night then into a wet paper towel and straight into a peat and perlite mixture till it’s a healthy sprout...my only issue ever with sprouting seeds is too much moisture, gets them every time....


----------



## novitius (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey OF8! They look great! I'm going to pull up a chair too. Good luck with the cats


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 1, 2019)

Yikes! These little ones are enjoying the tent I guess...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 1, 2019)

My single mimosa has emerged so I’m in veg now too...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2019)

Did some pruning and took some clones (4 Mimosa and 2 from each of the phenotypes of the Mendo Cookie) this morning. I’m hoping that by pruning these prior to flower that I can shape them well enough to grow 4 plants in my 3x3 tent. Will be keeping them compact. The Mendos were fine in half the tent but the Mimosa is a beast and took up the other half (if not more). I hope to gift the 3 other plants to a friend who is growing professionally and have some of the new clones ready to split with my brother if/when he gets his grow on.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 2, 2019)

Wish i was in mass with you. I would love to run those clones!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Wish i was in mass with you. I would love to run those clones!


I have some Mimosa pollen stored in the fridge. I am going to try to make more seeds on a lower bud of one of the Mimosa plants. Last run seemed like the Mimosa pollen isn’t that potent as I got probably 100 Mimosa x Mendo Cookie seeds but only like 5 Mimosa x Mimosa seeds. 2RE’s is growing out one of those seeds now. If this next batch comes out with a few seeds, I could send you some. I will let you know(if you are interested)..,


----------



## Lesso (Oct 3, 2019)

Heck yes id be interested!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 7, 2019)

Going to do some more pruning Wednesday. I am blown away how much the growth has exploded in the 5 days since I gave them their first pruning...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 8, 2019)

Pruning tomorrow to get down to 6 robust branches on each plant so I get less (or hopefully no)popcorn buds. Give them a week to recover then transplant to 3 gallon felt bags. I am a few weeks at least out from flowering. My current plan is 4 plants in my 3x3 tent. It’ll be tight but I am hoping that having less than my usual gazillion bud sites will allow me to train/position the branches for better air flow and light density/penetration. I am happy I have a bit over a quarter pound of fresh bud curing, enough cannabutter for 6 batches of brownies and another ounce of assorted ‘legacy grow’ buds in case the experiment goes south on me. Er, and a bunch of everclear tincture I keep forgetting about. Clones I cut last week still look ok. Have not checked for roots yet.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 8, 2019)

Legacy Buds should be the name of your new seed company.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 9, 2019)

Trimmed some of the weak stuff from lower on all plants. Left mostly strong branches. Took 8 of the best trimmings for clones.
Before:





After:


----------



## Lesso (Oct 10, 2019)

Those look very healthy


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 10, 2019)

Thx. They are pretty happy. Realized if I transplant next week, I will need to find another place for 3 plants since a 2x4 ft space will not accommodate 7 three gallon felt bags very well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2019)

I transplanted this morning to my 3 gallon felt pots. All 7 pots fit in the 2x4 tent but only barely. I mixed in some amendments because I can’t help myself. 32 cups of recycled soil, 4 cups composted cow manure, 4 tablespoons each of dried chicken ****, blood meal, worm castings, rock phosphate and diatomaceous earth. Needed to make 3 batches and will still need to make one more but I need to let more soil warm up before topping off the pots. Hoping I haven’t screwed up by making the soil too hot...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 16, 2019)

Unrelated but I used my flower nute run off to water this during its outdoor summer adventure. Most blooms and prettiest color I have seen on it...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hoping for something like this someday...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 18, 2019)

Your plants look amazing and WOW that Zygo is a stunner!!!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 18, 2019)

Banzai Daniel san


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2019)

I have wanted to try bonsai for decades but never have and at my age, I doubt I will be around long enough to grow a bonsai plant that would look like an old tree. I have my girlfriend(who I am now married to) a juniper bonsai when we first started dating. She killed it. No green thumb on her...


----------



## Lesso (Oct 18, 2019)

Sounded like you said your girlfriend was a juniper tree....i spit out my drink.


oldfogey8 said:


> I have wanted to try bonsai for decades ........I have my girlfriend(who I am now married to) a juniper bonsai ....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2019)

lol. iphone spell check cant tell the difference between 'gave' and 'have'. i meant 'gave' obviously. a juniper bonsai would make a pretty lousy girlfriend...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 18, 2019)

Haha I also thought you had married a juniper bonsai! I mean, us plant people do strange things, who's judging?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2019)

I dated a poison ivy plant for a while but she was too rash for me...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2019)

And don’t get me started on my relationship with a bleeding heart...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 18, 2019)

I got asked out by a palm tree but I told him I really didn't want a date.
I talked to a walnut tree for a while but he turned out to be nuts.
And let's not forget the mimosa pudica... any time I tried to have a real conversation with him, he just kinda closed up. 
*chorus of groans*
I'll see myself out now, sorry....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2019)

This is getting to be a bit corny and is driving me bananas. How did we get here? Beets me. All these puns make me grown...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2019)

Back to the subject of the thread(though the puns are appreciated and encouraged), I took a pic of my tent. Getting crowded. I was planning on getting rid of 3 plants to make room to flower but my cloning skills are not a skill at all so I may be keeping the 3 plants in a mother role. Not sure why I am having such a hard time cloning this go-round...


----------



## Lesso (Oct 18, 2019)

Im dying....hahahaha


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 21, 2019)

Trying to wrangle these girls. 7 in 3 gallon pots in a 2x4 footprint=unintended SOG. I have a home for 3 of them but not for 3 weeks. Probably going to have to get creative...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 21, 2019)

My mimosa is much smaller than the others in my grow box due to a later start and a week at the beach during our power outage...but I’m confident it’ll get going and already has actually...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 22, 2019)

The Mimosa plants are the 4 largest in the tent. I got close the 3 ounces off the mother of these and only an oz off one and an oz and a half off the other Mendo Cookie plants. Hope yours catches up, 2RE.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 22, 2019)

Looking lush in there!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 22, 2019)

Unintentional SOG, love it! Welcome to the jungle, huh?! Looks niiiice.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2019)

Did some serious pruning and another weak attempt at cloning. Cleaned out the undergrowth. Probably could have clipped more but I am baby stepping. The plants are ready to flip. I will wait on their recovery and then some(maybe Nov 8th-ish). That should put me at mid January for harvest.  

Visited a friend yesterday who is setting up a commercial grow in central Mass. I feel badly for him. The owners are penny pinching and a major supplier for their construction screwed them. The setup looks good but will be challenging...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

You and I should be harvesting the same week. We'll have a virtual trimmin' party. 
The Mass commercial grow scene has always seemed financially sketchy to me. I had headhunters approach me about going pro  (lol whatever THAT means) a couple times but they got weird when I started asking about 401k, dental n vision, PTO,  etc. There are some fishy players on that game board, and frankly I trust our region's  old school cashcroppers more than the 'professionals' these days. Which is well earned on the honorable growers ' end of things; they've earned whatever reputation they have for fair dealing in the lawless market. That says a lot. Sad how things have changed since the smack epidemic turned the Quabbin/Blackstone regional market on its head. It's not profitable to be ethical any more. Decades of discreet growing with no bad blood isnt as valuable as being able to take out loans... It's profitable to have a clean CORI check lol. 
Don't get me on my soap box. It could be a long night. ; )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yep. I actually was psyched when legalization was being discussed thinking there would be access to starting a cannabis business here. The rules, regulations,delays and need to be independently wealthy shut my optimism down.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2019)

I tried some legal weed here in Worcester. I wasn’t impressed but I am a lightweight. I get buzzed easily.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2019)

Not sure if it is the new ‘Diamond Nectar’ humid acid(spoda be fulvic acid)I am trying but my plants have gone into overdrive. They are drinking a lot. 24 hours and they need water as opposed to normally 36 hours. I have a message in with the guy who will be adopting a couple or a few of these plants to see if he would take flowering plants. My only other option is to put them in my furnace room under a 2 bulb 4 ft t5 along with my clones which are actually looking pretty healthy. I tried a willow tea soak on the cuttings again as it worked well for me before(can’t think of why I do things so inconsistently and change when I find something that works)...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 31, 2019)

Those soil acids (organic acids that dont dissociate into simple anions plus the H+ cation which is the actual acid when in solution) are really awesome. They are functional chelators and help keep your other fertilizer components from interacting and going passive in your soil as salt buildup. 
Even occasional dosing with low levels as part of your normal routine is really healthy for your soil environment! Makes everything else just work better: )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2019)

I have something called Ancient Earth that has both humid and fulvic acids that I had/have been using but wanted something with just fulvic. I had read that fulvic acid is good for foliar feeding as the molecules are small enough(where humid is long chain) that it can more easily pass thru the cell walls and since it is a chelator, it brings the chelated nutrients with it. I have sprayed it with a kelp based nutrient I have) on my clones(lightly misted is more like it) and the clones look healthy a week in. Of course my unscientific method of changing multiple variables at random intervals makes it pretty near impossible to determine what is working, what is luck and what is ineffective.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, if it is luck, i will add this to your garden 
I see we are using the same text software; mine also autocorrect 'humic ' to 'humid ' no matter how many times I correct it back lol ohhh how technology improves our lives...
I like Ancient Earth too. I used to use Soil Syrup which is another earth acids blend, and CHEAP, but discontinued. It wasn't the most consistent consistency haha the bottles straight up RATTLED sometimes. I truly miss that $8 bottle o' mine tailings and silage heap runoff and whatever else they threw in there; my plants effing ADORED it.
 Ancient Earth is luxurious by comparison!
Between the 2 earth acids, I wouldn't worry about choosing one or another. They actually complement each other! They're good ol dirt tea basically! All the good stuff extracted from an 4ss ton of dirt, concentrated in a bottle,  to the delight of thirsty houseplants everywhere: )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2019)

lol. i hate siypvpttrvy(especially when it doesn’t know what I am thinking and fails to move one letter to the left on a qwerty touchpad for every single letter of autocorrect)...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2019)

And as you are aware, I was intending to type humic. umbra pointed me towards fulvic acid(recommending kelp4less which I haunt a lot but haven’t ordered from yet) and I didn’t research enough but found Ancient Earth said it had fulvic so I went with it. I found EM1(another umbra recommendation) eliminated the salt buildup I’d see on my felt pots. I am guessing the micro herd helps chelate the nutrients so they get used by the plants. I am guessing the Ancient Earth helps as well. I got this stuff called Prolific Plant Probiotic 4 or 5 years ago but I can’t find it anymore. It looked like those Miracle Grow spikes for house plants but was supposedly a soil innoculent. I grew some Buckeye Purple buds in my mother’s tent under t5’s that were some beautiful dense buds(I think it is a link in my signature). If I could find it again, I’d stock up. Looks like the site is now a Chinese site...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2019)

I think I have early onset Alzheimer’s(not a funny or a joke unfortunately). I thought I used P3 on my Buckeye Purple but in review, looks like I used it when I grew some massive Thai plants in the same tent under t5’s. Also in my signature...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2019)

Mother Nature is trying to force my hand to flip to 12/12. Power has been out for 7 hours or so...


----------



## Lesso (Nov 1, 2019)

Bummer. Well, they are nice and healthy. You would probably get some beautiful flowers if you did flip now.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2019)

I got my generator going for now. Mrs Fogey needed to do her hair...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2019)

Power is back on. It is so windy here that a port-o-potty at the school near my house got spun around and moved a few feet. Also must be disturbing the wooly caterpillars slumber there as I had to pick up 6 and throw them back into the brush. My joy of thinking my clones were happy has turned to less than joy. The rock wool is tfw(too frickin’ wet). I gently squeezed some water out before I thought to myself that I am probably crushing any new root growth. A friend has told me I need to invest in a cloner. I am thinking he is right. I am too dim to clone consistently. That old saying ‘I’d rather be lucky than good’ is morphing into ‘I hope I will be lucky ‘cause I am not any good’ lately...


----------



## novitius (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi of8! Hurray for electricity! 
Do you have a heating pad you could place underneath the clones? I was surprised at how fast my soil dried when using one with the humidity dome removed.  A few hours and you couldn't even tell I spilled a bunch of water in the tray. 
 Good luck!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2019)

I do have one. The clones are living in my furnace room now which is warm and dry but I will try the heating pad out. Thx...


----------



## novitius (Nov 1, 2019)

That reminds me my RH was pretty low at the time. Barely above 30%.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2019)

When you lose power and wander around in the dark and then kick a really sharp axe you’d replaced the handle on the day before that you had intended to put in the shed when it was light out...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2019)

The person who was going to take the extra plants off my hands has bailed on me. I am not one for culling plants but I may have to toss some. It’s a shame to waste some really nice genetics. Asking my sons if they know anyone interested. Pretty messed up when you can’t gift plants. I guess it is indicative of my social ineptitude...


----------



## Lesso (Nov 1, 2019)

Avulsions cant be stitched either....sucks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2019)

I am Mr Bloodthinner so this will bleed for a week at least...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 1, 2019)

Ouch...!
I switched my indoor to flower the other day...the mimosa was a little small but I needed to get the others started blooming cuz they were getting too big...I just put a booster chair under mimosa to get hopefully “her” up even with the others...
Just tasted a sample of this summers outdoor purple haze...not cure yet but still nice flavor and high...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mrs Fogey had a work related Halloween party to go to tonight(I am not a social person so I didn’t go). Last year the hosts husband had some smoke and Mrs Fogey asked what kind it was. Being that she isn’t the prototypical pot smoker looking person, the guy told her ‘the good stuff’. So I sent her to the party with some nice Mimosa buds, some brownies and a chunk of hash. She texted me a short time ago ‘I just gave it to the husband. Hes psyched...’. Being a jerk I replied ‘phrasing(in Sterling Archers voice’. Strike Two?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2019)

Still not sure what I am doing with the 3 plants that I can’t fit in my flower tent. My son thinks he might want them but he told me the other day he is only home once or twice a week. My pots dry out every 36-48 hours so I don’t think he has the time. I might just keep them in my mother’s tent and give them less light and less nutes to see if I can keep them healthy but stunted. I broke down and ordered some dip n grow since I am not happy with my clone rate. I have to seal up the light leaks in my flower tent. Going to seal it up with Flexiseal. Wish I could electrify the outside to teach the infernal cats to stay away...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 4, 2019)

Dip n grow?!! For shaaaaame!!!! Lol
Welcome to the dark side. We have cookies.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

A couple of folks on here recently mentioned that it was a guilty pleasure of theirs. Since I ordered it, I am sure I will not need it from here on out. Kinda like a snowblower I bought one year after shoveling 2-3 foot snowfalls every other week. The next few years we got so little snow I didn’t even bother starting it up. I am nothing if not my own jinx...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 5, 2019)

My crystal ball says you will love it... 1:15 ratio (in between what they say for hardwood n softwood cuttings), 2-5 minute immersion time, couple drops of the diluted stuff right on your media near the stem, BOOM! ROOTED!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

grass-e-a55, sa. 

For my own notes, flipped to 12/12 lighting today. Still in the mother’s tent while I seal up holes in the flower tent. Removed the 2 bulb t5 and installed my King 1200 LED. Chose the 2 best Mimosa plants, the one remaining Mendo Cookie #1 and the best Mendo Cookie #3. 4 plants in my 3x3 will be tight. The other Mimosas and Mendo Cookie#3 are roughing it in my furnace room with a 2 bulb 4 ft t5 along with the clone attempts. That is all...


----------



## novitius (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey there! That's the luckiest axe kick picture I've ever seen!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

Oddly enough my oldest son had an axe-ident earlier in the week where a neighbor surprised him while he was splitting wood. He missed the log and the axe split his shoe instead slicing completely thru the shoe between his big toe and the next toe. He shouldn’t have non-power equipment apparently because during the summer he stopped his pick axe swing with his calf muscle and left a nice 3/4” hole in his pants, er, and his calf...


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> My crystal ball says you will love it... 1:15 ratio (in between what they say for hardwood n softwood cuttings), 2-5 minute immersion time, couple drops of the diluted stuff right on your media near the stem, BOOM! ROOTED!


the directions say 3 to 5 seconds dipping time for the dip n grow, and the directions say use the 5x mark for hardwoods. I cut it in half and add enough water to fill half of the 5x mark on the container. Works every time.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

So essentially 2.5x? For 3-5 seconds? I made a small batch on 15x to put a couple drops in each rockwool cube this afternoon. Instead of using the container, I used a dropper and did 5 drops of dip n grow and 75 drops of water(5x15). My rockwool was too wet. The spray was condensing at the bottom and the cubes were sitting in the water. I dried the ‘greenhouse’ bottoms out and stuffed a couple of sheets of paper towel in the bottom so the cubes will not sit in water.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 5, 2019)

I definitively go longer than the bottle instructions say, that's a fact, and dilute it a bit more than most folks. My reasoning is letting the plants actually absorb it and hope that their vascular system sucks a bit up INTO the lower stem.
When in doubt, yup stick with the instructions on the bottle. And don't be afraid to tweak concentration and contact time to dial it in for your situation.

Edit: i would keep an eye on that paper towel and remove it as soon as it seems saturated just to prevent things getting stagnant down there, I truly fear fungus in cloners


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

I go longer too, but typically 30 seconds to a minute, not 5 minutes. 5 minutes won't hurt the cuts, but not necessary either


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 5, 2019)

I go up to 5, not shooting for 5. I'll take and strip 4-6 cuts at a go into my little 50mL erlenmeyer of hormones,  give it a swirl,  n plant em. The shortest elapsed time is around a minute and the longest is 5, it's really inconsistent and they all do ok in the end : ) i love how hard it is to screw up with this stuff!!!


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

agreed


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> i love how hard it is to screw up with this stuff!!!


 hold my beer...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

Flowering tent is up. Both LEDs are in. Need to monkey with the exhaust and air circulation fans but need to hang with Mrs Fogey. Priorities.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 9, 2019)

I need to rip up my cannabis growing card. I can’t clone to save my life. I took a bunch of cuttings 2 weeks ago. Got sick of not seeing a single ef’ing root out of the rockwool. Checked them tonight by peeling open the rockwool. All the stems were brown. Not a single root. Dunce...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2019)

Too cold OF ? That is my story.  I use a heating mat, do you? Your journal is very fun, just getting caught up. Life is getting into my MP days. shoot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 9, 2019)

They live in the furnace room so it is always warm. I think the rockwool gets saturated.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 9, 2019)

Got a heating pad too. Just lousy technique...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2019)

Don't be so hard on yourself. In the world of roses, they say take 3 clones if you want one to live.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 10, 2019)

In other news, I had one Mendo Cookie clone show roots so I planted it in some soil. It is ‘living’ with the clone containers and the plants that will be going to my sons house which are all in the furnace room. Silly me neglected to protect the clone from my @55h0!3 cats. One of the little furkers decided to trim a few of the 4 or 5 leaves the plant has...


----------



## umbra (Nov 10, 2019)

My weimaraner needs a sweater to go out in the cold. Been looking for an ugly Christmas sweater for him. I found 1 with kittens on it, lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 10, 2019)

I was worried a few days ago as I’d seen fan leaf damage in my tent. Looked a lot like a  caterpillar or two had munched on them but only the very bottom leaves on plants near the zipper of the tent. Then I noticed the same issue on the 3 plants in the furnace room. I know which cat it isn’t since he needed all his back teeth removed so he can’t cut leaves with his fangs. It has to be one of the feral cats we took in. I don’t hate them but I don’t like them either...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 10, 2019)

We have 4 cats. 4 too many in my opinion and I like cats...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 11, 2019)

The Mimosa plants are showing flowers. The Mendo Cookies are not yet. They were about a week behind the Mimosa last grow too. My clones look horrible after my attempt to save them. Tomorrow I am bringing the extra plants to my sons house. I need to decide if I will take some clones off those plants before they leave my house...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 11, 2019)

And gave the flowering girls their ‘transitional’ feeding. Next up is bloom nutes...


----------



## DaddiiDiiDii (Nov 11, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> We have 4 cats. 4 too many in my opinion and I like cats...


There are some great vids of Cats getting into weed and absolutely tripping out falling all over drooling constantly and acting like someone has laced their catnip with LSD.
My Ferret loves the smell of it and the last attempt I had was doomed from the start because he dug the damn seed up twice before it had even sprouted. Second time he must have got straight in the damn room and gone straight for it cos all I heard was a crash and he comes flying out of the room, reaches me and sort of stands between my legs staring into the room like a Triffid was coming to get him and I had to protect him the little sh!t. It took me ages on my hands and knees struggling to find that seed from the floor.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 11, 2019)

Ferrets=chaotic neutral. 
Source: friend has had them for 20 years.  Hysterically funny but I can see how they'd be a destructive force in a grow.
I have 2 feral cats that live in my basement and I can only imagine what they would do to plants!
Fogey, I have had frustrations with rockwool too, you're not alone! A pre soak down to pH 5.5 and then squeeze extra water out is a good start,  then only give water a little at a time and only if the cubes are pretty dry. And if you haven't played with rapidrooters... they are fun n friendly!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 11, 2019)

I have used rapidrooters with a lot better results. Rockwool has worked for me as well but more hit n miss. I soaked the rockwool in water with some acidic stuff but maybe not acidic enough. I don’t care for pH’ing (if it wasn’t obvious). I need to 5h!t or get off the pot but I like to complain. Well, I don’t like to complain but I am experienced at it because I am pretty good at failing...


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2019)

He's Dilbert's other brother


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 11, 2019)

Rapidrooters are pretty forgiving and I can't remember the last time I saw stem rot with them, think they have mycos added. Also dip n grow appears to have fungicidal properties. Might be worth revisiting : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 19, 2019)

2 weeks of 12/12 today. Feeding every other watering with recommended ‘heavy feeding’ GO nutes plus  EM1 and Golden Nectar. Temps are in low 70’s with lights on, mid-60’s with lights off. Each plant is getting 2 liters per watering/feeding. Super cropped a couple of stretchers. Going to try to pollinate a couple of branches of one Mimosa with Mimosa pollen I have in the fridge(sealed in containers in a bag with desiccant packs) next week. Not much stink yet.


----------



## novitius (Nov 19, 2019)

Those are great pics! So pretty and full!


----------



## key2life (Nov 19, 2019)

Looking real nice, OF8 - be fun to watch this one


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 19, 2019)

My mimosa turned out a boy, so I took him out and set him up in the garden...after a few days it looked like the bananas started opening on the main cola so I cut it off and piled as much as I could on one of the large female flowers from rose and umbra Nurse Larry x V...we’ll see if we get any seeds...the boy may not have developed much after I removed him but the bananas were definitely open So I’m hopeful...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 24, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> My mimosa turned out a boy, so I took him out and set him up in the garden...



sorry 2re. it will be interesting to see how rosebud makes out with the mimosa seeds i sent her. the ones i sent her are from the pack i bought. the one i sent you was from the pollinated bud i made(still all mimosa though). i got 3 males and one female from the 4 seeds i popped. hopefully she gets a ratio opposite of what i got. i do hope you get some nice seeds that make a killer cross though. i am planning on using some pollen i harvested to make some more mimosa seeds this grow so depending on how  that goes, i may have more for you. i wish you or someone else was closer. i have 3 mimosa clones that rooted(thx to stinkyattic and her dip n grow recommendation). so now i have a monster mother that i don't have room for. my son has my old tent and is flowering one mimosa and one mendo cookie plant but there is no room for the mother in his tent and(as you see from my picks), my tent runneth over...









cat on a cold asphalt shingled roof...





tried to get ballsy yesterday and trimmed away some of the inner fan leaves on one mimosa plant. experimenting with some defoliation this grow to see for myself if it helps with harvest weight. the plants stretched more this go-round but i think they also have better root balls because of the delay in flipping to flower but i think the stretch has run its course. the lights are a lot closer to the canopy this grow too. so far no bleaching.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

Fogey when you gonna write the sequel that will make Tennessee Williams groan in his grave?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 24, 2019)

i must admit, i have not read 'cat on a hot tin roof'. i am more of a tennesee jed kinda guy.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 24, 2019)

in preparation for thanksgiving, mrs fogey and i spotted this 'rafter of wild turkeys' yesterday. 20 of 'em...


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> i must admit, i have not read 'cat on a hot tin roof'. i am more of a tennesee jed kinda guy.


Shootin at some food?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 24, 2019)

nah. i like wild turkey but there is plenty of farm raised in the store all ready dead.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

They're confused why there are no mail carriers to harass on a Sunday


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2019)

Dip n grow did work well for me. I now have 3 Mimosa clones and one of each Mendo Cookie pheno. My Mimosa mother is getting huge. I may try to transplant into a 5 gallon bag and flower out when my current batch finishes to see what I can get out of a single plant that isn’t crammed into a cramped tent...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving OF, I hope you have a great one with good food. Mimosa looking pretty!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thx Rose. I hope you, bud and your family/house guests(as well as your pups) have a safe and happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks OF, I think the new "kids" are home sick. They miss the south and their families, such as they are. I hope you eat great food and have a good nap and football too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 2, 2019)

4 weeks in flower tomorrow. Tonight I pollinated one branch on each of the Mimosa plants with Mimosa pollen from my summer crop. I gave the plants a little diatomaceous earth as I read it is a good slow release source of silica. Been feeding halfway between light and heavy feeding strength every other watering (every 48 hours)and they seem pretty happy. No nute burn. I also made an impulse buy of another Growstar COB LED. So I now have 2 of those and my King Plus 1200 for lights 120 degrees apart. Fly height is now about 12”. No light burn yet. I am rotating the 4 plants around the tent every day to try to homogenized the illumination. Tent is running in the mid to high 70’s with lights on but our temps have been warmish for this time of year so I think the temps should drop into the low 70’s when we get more seasonable weather. RH is 30’s to low 40’s. Showing some frost now. Mimosa top pic. Cramped tent bottom pic. So much for thinning out the plants. I lost control of that...


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 3, 2019)

Mighty fine looking OF8....Loving the Mimosa!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thx hp. 

Since I have changed up several parameters on this grow(more light, more potassium, more fulvic acid, less frequent watering/feeding, added amendments to my soil), I have no idea what has or hasn’t made a difference on this grow. However, I have always been jealous of folks with dark green, shiny leaves. One, a combination of several or all of the changes have given me the healthy looking plants I have always wanted.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 3, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2019)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 5, 2019)

thx lesso and rose.

tucking fan leaves isn’t cutting it so to get better air circulation and light penetration i removed some offending leaves(sacrilege i know). i am normally able to pinch leaves off with my fingers. these plants will have none of that nonsense. shears are required. the fan leaf stalks are fibrous similar to their stems. seeing slight nute burn on the leaf tips so time to back off the nutes. straight water tonight and probably just em1/water next watering. i have been obsessing about flavor the last week or so and was looking at some bloom boosters that tout flavor/terp enhancement but i think adding anything more to this grow will be throwing money away. mimosa plants smell like orange creamsicles. mendo cookies smell like cat pee. the buds are about half again bigger than i usually have at 4 weeks. extra light, fewer branches, better fulvic acid and less water-maybe all, one or a combination of some of the changes are contributing to this. 5 or so weeks left...


----------



## Lesso (Dec 5, 2019)

Some people say not to take fan leaves off, but i disagree. I dont see anything wrong with pruning for canopy penetration.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 8, 2019)

I am pretty brownie buzzed but took some pics. The purple is the lights obviously. Need to get some pics in normal light. 4 and a half weeks














 .


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2019)

Wow those are nice, they look big to me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 8, 2019)

In normal light...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 8, 2019)

The brown hairs are a bit concerning...


----------



## novitius (Dec 8, 2019)

9-11 weeks for mimosa to flower? 
Maybe you found a 7 week pheno!


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2019)

pistils changing color can be for something other than ripening


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 9, 2019)

I wish I had your positive outlook, @novitius.  However, these are clones of a plant that went 10 weeks last grow.

@umbra - one of the reasons pistils change color is pollination if I am not mistaken which is why I am concerned. I carefully (or so I thought) pollinated one branch on each plant. I let the plants sit outside my tent (and had them out of the tent when I paint brushed on the pollen) for about a half hour and made sure the pollinate flowers were out of the direct air flow of my fan. My last grow in the tent, I pollinated all 3 plants I had in the tent. I didn’t really clean the tent thoroughly after that grow but I was under the impression pollen has a short lifespan. I am 6 months removed from that nonsense. Also the other plants (Mendo Cookie) are not showing any brown pistils.


----------



## novitius (Dec 9, 2019)

Well I'd be sorry to hear that you had residual pollen floating around. That's certainly risky business.  
 I mentioned fast flowering partly out of optimism and partly because some people have said that plants finish faster under LED. It was an ofc convo. You added more light, right? 
 Either way, I hope you still achieve the quality you want!


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2019)

If you sprayed tent with water it will make any stray pollen ineffective


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 9, 2019)

umbra said:


> If you sprayed tent with water it will make any stray pollen ineffective



Yep. In hindsight I probably should have gone that way. 



novitius said:


> Well I'd be sorry to hear that you had residual pollen floating around. That's certainly risky business.
> I mentioned fast flowering partly out of optimism and partly because some people have said that plants finish faster under LED. It was an ofc convo. You added more light, right?
> Either way, I hope you still achieve the quality you want!



I did add another light so that could be it. 

The thing about stray pollen though is that the Mendo Cookie plants have nice white pistils so I am thinking that maybe the Mimosa plants are reacting to the pollen I put on the one branch of each so they are behaving as if they have been entirely pollinated. The Mimosa plants also are throwing up new white pistils as well. I’m going to keep an eye on them for signs of ‘balls’. Most people live and learn. I live, learn and forget...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 9, 2019)

I looked back at pics from my seed grow and see that at 5 weeks, the Mimosa has brown pistils so that puts me more at ease...


----------



## novitius (Dec 9, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I looked back at pics from my seed grow and see that at 5 weeks, the Mimosa has brown pistils so that puts me more at ease...


 Huzzah!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2019)

More seeds? Mimosa and what?  Maybe you have found a wonderful strain.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> More seeds? Mimosa and what?  Maybe you have found a wonderful strain.


I used some pollen that I stored in the fridge with desiccant packs from the male Mimosa plants I had in the summer. I hope it works. The Fogey household really enjoys the smoke. I hope I can keep cloning the female I have but I’d like to have backup.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 9, 2019)

I do have a bunch of Mimosa x Mendo Cookie seeds as well. Big, dark robust looking seeds. Maybe I will try to find some room in my tent someday.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2019)

5 weeks today...
Top Mendo Cookie, bottom Mimosa. Extra light and lights are about 12” above canopy, also I have removed some leaves to allow better light penetration and I removed a bunch of the lower, weak branches during veg. Of the hundreds of parameters, I have changed a bunch so what is working, I am not sure of. I am happy with the bud development lower down the stems as compared with previous grows. I used an app to try to counteract the blurple lights...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2019)

Getting yellow pistils on my Mimosa. They don’t look like nanners but I am keeping my eye on them. Probably payback for me being kind of a jerk. I have something going on neurologically and I am not myself lately. My bullish!t detector has a hare trigger and I need to learn to just ignore what I perceive as bull and move on...
Pics from tonight...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 12, 2019)

Did you ever get a handle on your vertigo of?


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 12, 2019)

It's so beautiful watching them grow. Fingers crossed you just have funky pistils and nothing comes of it!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Did you ever get a handle on your vertigo of?



No. It isn’t really vertigo but similar. Neuropathy affecting extremities(and my memory and recently personality too). Neurologist referred me to a cardiologist who specializes in autonomic nervous system issues. Specialists have about a 3 month wait to get in to see them. Next month...



stinkyattic said:


> It's so beautiful watching them grow. Fingers crossed you just have funky pistils and nothing comes of it!



Yes it is. If they are hermi-ing, it is weird that it is just the Mimosa’s. Last grow one of my Mendo Cookies hermied(so I know what the nanners look like for sure). The other did not. These Mimosa’s are clones of the last grow’s plant and that one did not hermie. Wicked pissah...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 13, 2019)

I have neuropathy in my feet and toes...burns at night mostly...but my toes and the balls of my feet, always numb and tingly...


----------



## novitius (Dec 13, 2019)

OF8,2RE. Can neuropathy affect your personality? That could explain some things for me, possibly.  My feet and half way up my calves are numb always and tingly sometimes. Especially after shopping or taking a walk.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I have neuropathy in my feet and toes...burns at night mostly...but my toes and the balls of my feet, always numb and tingly...



I have the same but also in my arms and hands. Tingle most of the time now. 



novitius said:


> OF8,2RE. Can neuropathy affect your personality? That could explain some things for me, possibly.  My feet and half way up my calves are numb always and tingly sometimes. Especially after shopping or taking a walk.



Not sure if it can affect personality(I have a list of things to ask my neurologist at Mass General which includes personality change) but for me, I have noticed little things setting me off recently. I have never been a violent man and still am not but only because I can control the anger. I am fortunate I have good impulse control. I can’t feel vibration or hot/cold below my knees. Activity does not affect it. It is constant. I saw an interview on the news with a guy who got his MM card for neuropathy but I know MMJ docs here would use any excuse to give a recommendation back before legalization so I question the efficacy myself. I rarely smoke or eat weed anymore. I get more satisfaction from growing it. I do know I care less about my symptoms when I have a buzz but they are unchanged.


----------



## novitius (Dec 13, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have the same but also in my arms and hands. Tingle most of the time now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it can affect personality(I have a list of things to ask my neurologist at Mass General which includes personality change) but for me, I have noticed little things setting me off recently. I have never been a violent man and still am not but only because I can control the anger. I am fortunate I have good impulse control. I can’t feel vibration or hot/cold below my knees. Activity does not affect it. It is constant. I saw an interview on the news with a guy who got his MM card for neuropathy but I know MMJ docs here would use any excuse to give a recommendation back before legalization so I question the efficacy myself. I rarely smoke or eat weed anymore. I get more satisfaction from growing it. I do know I care less about my symptoms when I have a buzz but they are unchanged.


Ah, I misread. I noticed that when I started using wax that my symptoms were becoming better. I also lost a bunch of weight, so I'm sure that helped too. I think the shatter actually helps my nerve issues tho. I could be wrong, but after a few months of a steady regimen (5-6)
 and getting below 300 pounds I started feeling fingertips on my feet and calves. I don't think I want to get poked with the pins to find out. I'll just go with my assessment! Sorry to be rambling. Feel better soon of8.


----------



## key2life (Dec 13, 2019)

Neuropathy here, too.  Mine is just starting to get worse, and I'm not real jazzed about going back to the VA and trying to get help for it.  Fingers get numb, toes burn on and off.  Right now, the new symptom is my right thigh goes completely numb!  Like you, OF8, smoking helps me disregard the symptoms, but doesn't help them.  At least I get some VA Disability for mine.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2019)

Not sure why but all smoke tastes the same to me. I am a bit bummed. My mimosa bud from my last grow is finally below 60% which is supposed to mean it is dried. It has been painstakingly cured slowly. 3 months from chop to this point. No mold on the buds. Cleaned my bong so I could enjoy a nice drag off of a bud and it tastes the same as pretty much all my grows. I am beginning to think my taste buds may be defective. I got the same taste from the dispensary weed I bought. The aroma of the buds I have grown have subtle and sometimes stark differences but all taste the same to me when smoked. When I was a kid in the 70’s there were distinct flavors from the variety of strains I’d get. The Thai Stick is my all time favorite. Something called Margerita Red was a close 2nd. Then some Hawaiian strains. But now, nada. This crop had no nutrients (organic grow too)from week 6 on so I don’t think it is from that. The buds are not that green right now. Getting old or being old maybe is more like it rots...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 14, 2019)

I don’t get much taste from weed either but if it draws without blowing my head off, I don’t mind it...
I have tasted some blueberry kind of strain but the only smell I get from it is before it’s burnt...
I did try a bit of that hash the other day and there is a distinct difference between weed and hash...at least that has been my experience...I haven’t smoke hash in about 50 years but I remember the taste...and the hi...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2019)

Yep. I can taste the difference in hash too. I was making bubble until I realized it is too much work for an uncomfortable buzz. My wife has the same taste impairment. She has smoked other people’s weed and it all tastes ‘the same’. Bummer...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 15, 2019)

Had one plant out of the tent and snapped a couple pics. The close up is the green stuff that concerns me...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 15, 2019)

My grow space is so small it has to be to be Scrogged...some day I’d like to let one loose inside...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 15, 2019)

My tent is 3x3x6-ish. I don’t have the room for a taller tent or a 4x4 footprint for that matter. My tool room is maybe 8x6 and the tent shares that with litter boxes, my tool bench and assorted stuff I can’t throw away...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 17, 2019)

Week 6 pics. I think my humidity is too law and might be stunting growth. It was 22% this morning. Cranked up the humidifier. Hopefully that helps. Keeping the dehumidifier set at 50% though. Reminds me of the old Stephen Wright joke...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 20, 2019)

Random check of trichs. Maybe half cloudy, half clear. No amber. Buds are getting heavy enough on the Mimosas to weigh down the branches. Starting to stake them with bamboo. Mimosa plants have mild leaf tip burn. Scaled back feeding to half. At 6.5 weeks, I have about 3.5 to go so I am going to alternate waterings with some EM1, molasses and fulvic acid(every other watering will be just water). The Mimosa mother I have is a monster now and will take up my entire tent by herself when I am done with this batch. Need to trim her up a bit today.

Also, my 20 year old poinsettia is showing some red this year. First time in 15 or so years. I gave her(?) run off from my cannabis plants last summer and apparently she liked that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 20, 2019)

Did some staking so I have some pics without the garish pink/purple light. Mimosa buds. No Mendo pics tonight. Santa is bringing a USB microscope so I will be bombing this thread next week...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 20, 2019)

Cool pics and I look forward to seeing what your new lens will do...I need a new camera...all I got is my phone...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yep. My pics are all from my phone. iPhone takes a pretty good picture but I want the ‘High Times’ trichomes centerfold shots...


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

Og8, that's some really pretty bud. So frosty and colorful! You're making me want some mimosa. I've always liked your pics too. I'll be looking forward to the scope shots.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 21, 2019)

Now that is some pretty cannabis OF8...you are in the zone on this run!


----------



## key2life (Dec 21, 2019)

Looking really nice, OF8 - Kudos!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I think these are going to have more purple tones. It’s been pretty cold in Massachusetts so the grow room is cooler than it was for my previous run.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

Yeah it's been brutal here in MA but I'll take cold over hot any day. Just makes the heating bill worse... : /

Your plants look absolutely delicious, and the photos are impressive.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thx. Like everyone says-you have to start with good genetics. The Mimosa plants smell orange creamsicle-ish to me and the Mendo Cookie smells cat urine-ish. I think my flowers will be bigger this run. Soil amendments, extra light, better pruning, better source of fulvic acid, water not filtered are among the changes made. If this grow ends up nicely, I hope to be able to decipher my gibberish ramblings on this thread to repeat my method. Environmental control is a wildcard for me as I don’t have as much control over temp as I’d like and my humidifier is a POS. Dehumidifier works though.


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

My humidity situation is horrible right now. I had a cheapo humidifier and over filled it. I drowned it! It's dead. 
 Do you keep a hand written log of8? I started putting together a binder. That way I can remember what I feed, cut, pinched...I suppose it only works if it's written down tho lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2019)

I do not. I should. And I wish I had. I am lazy that way though. I used to write detailed instructions on how to manufacture optics for a living so maybe I don’t make notes for myself because it feels too much like work(and I worked for some horrible people back then but was fresh out of college and didn’t know to tell my elders to screw)...


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

I am familiar with stacks of paper work. In kitchens I had logs of everything. In construction I just used a piece of paper per job lol. It was always considered tedious work by me. But, adding in that level of organisation to my grow made me feel more confident about what I'm doing. It's been a while since I've taken logs for anything and it felt good to inventory everything I have and produce some data. I printed out some resources from here, like the vpd chart and a cheat sheet for deficiency. I printed out strain descriptions and added notes to them in respect to pheno hunting and special needs. I imagine I'll rework some of it over time. Probably add photos too. Eventually fill it up, set it in the shelf and start a new one.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 21, 2019)

I think that’s one reason of8 likes to make these grow threads is to document as it goes...I did a couple of those but I usually forget to update them...I’m hoping of8 knocks it outa the park and then I can just follow his thread and mine will be great too...
What are the chances...lol...lookin good of8...can’t wait to try my mimo seeds...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2019)

novitius said:


> I am familiar with stacks of paper work. In kitchens I had logs of everything. In construction I just used a piece of paper per job lol. It was always considered tedious work by me. But, adding in that level of organisation to my grow made me feel more confident about what I'm doing. It's been a while since I've taken logs for anything and it felt good to inventory everything I have and produce some data. I printed out some resources from here, like the vpd chart and a cheat sheet for deficiency. I printed out strain descriptions and added notes to them in respect to pheno hunting and special needs. I imagine I'll rework some of it over time. Probably add photos too. Eventually fill it up, set it in the shelf and start a new one.



I make lists of stuff I need to get done. For cheat sheets and charts, I book mark them on my phone. The VPD chart is one I look at but my rh has been too low to use the chart lately but I am not that concerned. Sacrificing a bit of weight for decreased exposure to mold, mildew or bud rot works for me. If I had $1500, I’d buy one of those subsonic devices umbra has that I think tricks the plant into opening its stomata up even when VPD is not optimal. I grow for me and family/friends though so I will not be investing in that until I hit the lottery... 



2RedEyes said:


> I think that’s one reason of8 likes to make these grow threads is to document as it goes...I did a couple of those but I usually forget to update them...I’m hoping of8 knocks it outa the park and then I can just follow his thread and mine will be great too...
> What are the chances...lol...lookin good of8...can5 wait to try my mimo seeds...



Indeed. I do try to keep this up to date for future reference. If the site goes away though, I will have nothing to fall back on. I should probably save the web pages to my laptop but, meh. Too lazy. I hope I knock it out of the park too. Did you find some Mimosa seeds? I would be interested in seeing the Mim-Cookie crosses. I may try some outside this year. I don’t have room to try them now and I have a Mimosa mother up next along with some clones after that. Probably take me thru the summer of 2020...


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I think that’s one reason of8 likes to make these grow threads is to document as it goes...I did a couple of those but I usually forget to update them...I’m hoping of8 knocks it outa the park and then I can just follow his thread and mine will be great too...
> What are the chances...lol...lookin good of8...can5 wait to try my mimo seeds...


 It looks like it's already at the wall. They look fantastic! I'd preorder lol. 
 I just found something in doing the journal by hand. It connected a little better for me I guess. Maybe because it's so familiar? I don't know, I just thought maybe it would be enjoyable in a way. These threads are awesome. You don't get the collective input and guidance without them. It's a whole lot of fun talking with everyone!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 24, 2019)

7 weeks Mimosa. 2 to go. No more food from here on out...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 24, 2019)

Santa is delivering some rapid rooter plugs today so I am going to clone the dickens out of the Mimosa mom I have languishing in my furnace room.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 24, 2019)

doing some file maintenance on the fogy laptop and ran across my harvest pics from my last grow. these buds are bigger and frostier than that grow with 2 weeks to stack on the weight. merry christmas to me!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you, indeed! Your trees are decorating themselves pretty well!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 24, 2019)

Baking (normal) bread and waiting for my sour dough starter to start sour dough starting...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 25, 2019)

You know the ‘you get what you pay for’ credo? Yep. Got one of the cheapest microscopes on Amazon. Software doesn’t work and instructions are in Chinese. So no pictures for now. Bummah...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 26, 2019)

Whoa sourdough yum! That looks awesome.
I honked and waved at you somewhere along rt2 last night lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 26, 2019)

Finally got the cruddy software for the cruddy microscope and used it to take cruddy, out-of-focus, contrastless pics of my plants. For the frustration, they should pay me. Do not buy this...

Digital USB Microscope, 50X to 1000X Magnification Mini Endoscope Camera with 8 LEDs and Microscope Stand,Compatible with Android, Mac,Window 7 8 10 for Kids, Students, Adults (Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B081H523QN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_pYwbEb50RBQQR


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 26, 2019)

VPD in action? So my basement feels damp like most basements. The tent with lights on is dry. Upper 20’s to 30’s. I run a humidifier with lights on and a dehumidifier with lights off. However, I notice that the plants need less water the drier they are. Kinda counterintuitive unless The VPD is causing the stomata to close to conserve water and preventing good respiration and transpiration so they use less water. Or maybe I just tried out my new dry flower vaporizer...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 26, 2019)

Trichs are still mostly about 50:50 clear and cloudy.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 27, 2019)

The last week of waiting is the hardest!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 27, 2019)

To be honest, I am dreading the trim phase. Hands have been cramping up pretty badly for some reason lately(trying potassium and magnesium vitamins to no avail). I will have to wrangle the younger fogeys into helping me with it. Used to be fun for all of us. Now it is a chore. The good news about that is I am not likely to chop early...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2019)

My new bud trimmer came in the mail today....


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 29, 2019)

I just snorted coffee out my nose


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2019)

amazon has everything...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2019)

Ice storm ongoing here. Yikes! Last big one split the fogey roof in half when the veg cracked a 60 ft tree about 10 ft up. Fingers crossed...


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 30, 2019)

Did you have to get FAA approval for the bud trimmer?


----------



## QBCrocket (Dec 30, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> My new bud trimmer came in the mail today....
> 
> View attachment 257441


when my buds get that big ill give you a call


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2019)

1-800-heli-chopter


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

Did the thundersnow make it that far? Pretty crazy here around 5-530


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2019)

Yep. Wasn’t that nuts aside from the whole thunder and snow thing.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

I guess a little southwest of here, along the Westfield river corridor, they got penny sized hail. The thundersnow was the most dramatic part here too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2019)

If I think of it, I will post pics of my house after a tree split it about 10 years ago during an ice storm. My wife was freaking out last night because the meteorologists like to hype up the weather and they were saying 1.5 inches of ice some places. We lucked out and just had 5h!77y precipitation...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2019)

Dec 12th,2008-I walked in my front door around 3 am after loading out the Trans Siberian Orchestra at the Centrum and 10 seconds later it sounded like a bomb went off. This tree split my roof in half. If i had arrived 10 seconds later I would have been impaled by multiple 4" diameter branches that were driven a foot into my frozen front yard. It took  me an hour to drive 5 miles from the Centrum because every road into town was blocked by down trees and power lines. I drove across some down lines like a dip5h!t but made it home. I got a measure of revenge by burning that tree for heat the next year...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2019)

8 weeks today. Seeing an amber trich here and there on the Mimosas. Still nothing but clear and cloudy on the Mendo Cookies. They were a week behind last grow too...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 31, 2019)

Beautiful plants. Nightmare ice storm scenario. I'm glad no one was hurt. That is scary. I'm trying to save up to have a probably 80-100 foot cabbage pine removed from my property for exactly that reason. The thing scares me sh17less. Our ice storms are nothing to sneeze at. Not as bad as Rochester but darn close!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2019)

Yep. My dad had no power for 2 weeks during the Rochester ice storm. We were only out for a week. Coincidentally 4 hours after I bought a generator and hooked it up, power came on...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2020)

Having a problem with heat in January in New England? ***? Tent was 84 * last night when I went to check the plants. RH too low too. Left the tent open last night and aimed the humidifier in there. Temps this morning were 78 and humidity at 33. Tent exhaust is now vented outside. Hoping for some seasonable temperatures to get my purple on...

Ordered macro lens for my iPhone. I think I shake too much to use it properly. Prolly need to get a stand...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi OF, that sure is pretty...I keep loosing my macro lens attachment which works well enough if I didn’t always misplace it...so I bought this larger WiFi microscope...it works pretty good but even on the lowest magnification it’s pretty close...easy to see the trichs though but it too needs something to stabilize it so I have ordered a goose neck attachment and will just leave the thing attached so I’ll know where it is all the time...
I’m about to pop some of those mimosa x mendo cookies beans...lookin forward to somethin special...thanks a bunch...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thx 2re. I saw the post about your microscope. I just had a price point I was not willing to go over. I only pollinated the Mimosas with Mimosa pollen this run so hopefully will have some more Mimosa seeds. The lower buds and especially the seeded branches look like they need more time to ripen so I may harvest in steps. I plan on chopping the Mimosa plants next week as the plant seemed to amber up pretty quickly once they start to ripen.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 3, 2020)

I just wetted a couple of your seeds this morning...Mimosa (f) x Mendo Cookies (m)...
Also some seeds I bought from a seedbank that I don’t trust now one bit...but I took a chance so I’ll try them out once...one supposed to be lamb’s bread and the other supposed to be Zkittlez....I’m pretty sure they’re just bag seed...
We’ll see how it goes...but I am looking forward to a nice girl from the “house of of”!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2020)

Fade


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 3, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 5, 2020)

I repotted my poor Mimosa mother from a 3 gallon to a 5 gallon felt pot. She is over grown and the lower branches have pale green leaves. She has been eking out an existence in my furnace room with some clones under a 2 bulb t5. In a week or so she gets to go live in the flower tent. I have not tried flowering a mother plant before but I am thinking she is going to need a couple or a few weeks of veg/recovery before I flip her(if she survives to repotting)...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 5, 2020)

Poor, poor Mama Mimosa...









For me, that is a monster...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 5, 2020)

And my vape device from Santa. Black Mamba. Works well enough. We just partake at home anyway so no need of ultra stealth. Battery life could be better but for $37, can’t go wrong. Ceramic chamber and glass lined, replaceable mouth piece with one replacement.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 5, 2020)

Man, she's gonna be fine.  I would repot her in a 10 gallon and scrog her.  Probably get a lb off her.  She's at the perfect point for it right now.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 5, 2020)

10 gallon? Yikes! But a lb of bud? Hmmmm...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

Seemingly overnight, the Mimosa plants are ready. Mrs Fogey will be unhappy with the stink later today...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

Pot-pourri! That's the smell of success! I think you're going to have a hoot flowering that big girl out. She's a nice size for pruning/training into whatever form fits your space best!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

i have done a scrog a couple of times in the past and had good results but the netting and pvc pipe is configured for a 2x4 tent which my son has now. i  need to scheme up something for this 3x3 tent for this plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

Got a stray hair across my butt today and thought I should harvest the Mimosa plants. Chopped the biggest colas off one and got it trimmed up. Figured I’d leave the lower stuff to ripen up a bit. Looking at what I trimmed though, I think I pulled the trigger too early. All cloudy trichs but very few ambers. Tomorrow is 9 weeks and I chopped the mother of these clones at 9 weeks so I figured it would be time. If think I will wait a bit for the other plant. Bummer. Note to self-checking trichs when bleary eyed is not recommended...

Anyway, here are some pics. On a positive note, the house smells nice. Mimosa doesn’t smell skunky. More fruity...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 6, 2020)

Some very nice lookin nugs there!!! I just put a couple of germinated seeds into some coco minutes ago...Mimosa(f) x Mendo Cookies(m)...Thanks a bunch and I’m hopeful!!!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 6, 2020)

Beautiful nuggets...any dispensary would be envious of those!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

I look forward to seeing what you get from those. I have not chopped the pollinated branch in this plant yet but if I get some seeds, I will try to replace that male seed I sent you. I got 1 female out of 4 seeds. Hoping Rose has better luck. I split the pack of seeds with her.


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Beautiful nuggets...any dispensary would be envious of those!


While very beautiful, in Cali that trim work would never pass, way too much leave left on the bud


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 6, 2020)

The beauty of diy...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

I’ve noticed dispensaries here don’t trim as much as I do. I am sure they have to pay more for people to trim more and there is decreased weight so it is a double whammy on the bottom line...


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

Out here it is piece work. $.33/g, $150/lb so it doesn't benefit them to trim as much off as possible. It is more like they shave and shape the bud, more than trim it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

Gonna have to look up how to manscape a bud California style I guess...


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

I wouldn't bother. Too much work. Unless you are competing with Cali buds, who cares. I don't filter my beer unless I enter it in a competition, either.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 6, 2020)

Think I’m gonna try dry trimin next time around...maybe not have to rush quite so much...


----------



## novitius (Jan 6, 2020)

Beautiful work!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

umbra said:


> I wouldn't bother. Too much work. Unless you are competing with Cali buds, who cares. I don't filter my beer unless I enter it in a competition, either.



Can’t find much on proper trimming videos any way. I am not competing with anyone since I don’t sell. Nobody complains about free bud...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Think I’m gonna try dry trimin next time around...maybe not have to rush quite so much...



I have been wondering about that too. I saw (I think) st_nick alluded to dry trimming(remove the fan leaves then dry then trim??). I was in a rush to trim this plant. Still took a few hours. I still have 3 and 1/3 plants to go...


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

exactly. You had said earlier, there is not much taste to bud. Object of the mimosa was to taste something other than just earthy taste. How did it do? Even more important, how's Mrs Fogey like it?


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 6, 2020)

My eyes are bad  But they could be normal red hairs that look different in the light that you have.  I usually see white, red or purple hairs during flower.
I would not stress too much about it at this point.
Your plants look great to me.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

Fogey, dude, those BUDS. They look like the tips were dipped in violet ink. They look so effing nice. As someone smoking in the same regional market as you,  that trim looks better than 80+% of what I've seen pass through here. I also tend to trim a little long, it depends on the texture of the sugar leaves , and i think that looks very classy. Purple pinecones for your pot pourri


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 12, 2020)

Took the top 2/3 of the 2nd mimosa on Thursday. All trimmed up(I am a creature of habit and fear dry trimming will be an issue for me). The first plant I trimmed I was trying a new drying method where I have the buds hanging in a box that has air drawn into and out of it using the fresh air vent hose to my grow tent. The buds are not in the direct flow but I am concerned I may have dried them too quickly. After 2 days in the box, the exterior was crispy but the stems were still almost wet. Trimmed the buds off the stalks and put them in a paper bag then thought better of it and jarred them up with a hygrometer. They took 24 hours to reach 65%. Sphincter was clenched up pretty good as they started at 52%. Thought I’d blown it. The jars actually smell pretty fruity so all may not be lost. I only left the 2nd plant in the box for a day. It is now in a paper bag drying out. Estimating I have 2 ounces from each plant. Probably will bet another ounce combined from the lower stuff. WAG estimate that I will get 3 ounces from the Mendo plants which will be chopped this week so I think a half pound for this grow. Now I need to figure out what to do with so much extra. Hoping the young fogeys can help me unload some...

Busy week coming up. Chop and trim the remaining stuff in the tent. Build a screen for the Mimosa mom. Tend the the Hubbardston satellite grow as my kid will be out of town. 

Here are some pics of the 2nd plant and one bud from the first all ready for curing...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 12, 2020)

A new rule in the house too. Do not smoke all the scissor hash in one go. It will not go well. Mrs Fogey and I basically time travelled after a few bong hits of the mimosa scissor hash. Yikes!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks very nice there fogey, watch out for that scissors hash, it's too good to put down and woo hoo let's go to the moooon!  the fogey family must be all smiles this week!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 12, 2020)

Beautiful buds my man


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2020)

Finished off both Mimosa plants over the last 2 days. The lower parts didn’t come out like I’d hoped. May make hash out of most of it. Might not too. I am chopping the Mendo Cookies over the next couple of days. I have a half a paper grocery bag full of mimosa trim. I will wait for my son to finish his grow and will take his trim and try to make dry ice hash. Bubble never works well for me. 

Built a frame for my tent to try out the scrog on the Mimosa mother earlier this week. The netting I have is 5” squares so I am hoping that works. I will start a new journal for that future disaster...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 16, 2020)

The finger hash will have you writing checks your body cannot cash...I had a ball off some Train Wreck that would make you feel 20 yo again ...gooood stuff!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 16, 2020)

Got some seeds from one of my pollinated buds. They don’t look that healthy but I am pleased I got some. Mimosa x Mimosa-hoping I have seeds that will be viable for future grows. I like Mimosa.

Have not checked the other bud yet.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 16, 2020)

You'll get some of those to sprout just fine. Betcha you find another bean or two while you're breaking up bud to smoke, too!


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2020)

everyone of those looks viable


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 16, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> You'll get some of those to sprout just fine. Betcha you find another bean or two while you're breaking up bud to smoke, too!



I am guessing I won’t. I checked the other bud/branch. Nada surf. I am not accustomed to breaking buds up anymore. Though seed removal was needed back in the 70’ds and 80’s for me, I have never found a seed in decades. Now I grind so if there are seeds, I won’t know(my sense of taste is trashed for some reason). And I was pretty careful pollinating. Seems like the Mimosa pollen is pretty weak(even though this was 4+ month old refrigerated pollen). I used fresh pollen from 3 separate males I had this summer and got fewer seeds than I got this run. I am happy the pollen stayed viable. I didn’t select a male so this is a crap shoot most likely. The Mendo Cookie male I had made impressive looking(big, dark, striped) seeds from all 3 females in the tent. I think @2RedEyes is growing some of those seeds. I wish I had the organization and discipline(and intelligence) a lot of you have. I’d love to grow out stuff. I have seeds 3 and 4 years old I haven’t done squat with. Thanks to you and @umbra though...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 17, 2020)

I popped 2 of the Mimosa x Mendo Cookies beans and one is doing great and one died...both sitting right next to each other with the same treatment as far as I can tell...so I popped  3 of the Mendo x Mendo beans and I’m still waiting...
Looking forward to some Mimosa and Mendo buds...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 17, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I popped 2 of the Mimosa x Mendo Cookies beans and one is doing great and one died...both sitting right next to each other with the same treatment as far as I can tell...so I popped  3 of the Mendo x Mendo beans and I’m still waiting...
> Looking forward to some Mimosa and Mendo buds...


Are the 3 Mendo x Mendo beans not sprouting? I am new to making seeds so I don’t know a heck of a lot about breeding. The Mendo fathered seeds all look robust compared to the Mimosa fathered seeds. I hope they all work out for you 2re.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 17, 2020)

Fogey I have a hazmat training down your way in February. Got some healthy Triple Grapes for ya, no seedling care required ; )
Let's get some Dunkies so I can stay awake listening to Drum Closure Instructions for 4 hours lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh I’m sure they are fine, they are not supposed to be up yet...just in the dirt yesterday afternoon...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 17, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Fogey I have a hazmat training down your way in February. Got some healthy Triple Grapes for ya, no seedling care required ; )
> Let's get some Dunkies so I can stay awake listening to Drum Closure Instructions for 4 hours lol



Awesome! Thx. Let me know.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 17, 2020)

Harvested and trimmed up Mendo Cookie ‘# 3’ , a clone of the Mendo Cookie that hermied. This one did too. I guess I will end the clone of it I have. I will be taking the other Mendo Cookie tomorrow. I hope no nanners on that one. However, the amount of resin on this plant was insane for me. I got about a gram of scissor/glove hash out of this plant. The buds are super heavy and dense. Not sure why I am getting the purple tips but I am not complaining...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 17, 2020)

Goooorgeous, dahhhlink.
Those purple tips really are FANCY! 
Tough luck with those herms, what a bummer. You grew a really hearty plant : / 
Wonder if you're getting a cold draft that's giving you some tip color. You know like, bridge freezes before road, thinner more exposed parts of the bud may drop to a lower temperature during dark period.  I'd love to try to replicate that


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 17, 2020)

Oddly all the colas have the main cola purplish. Both strains. The buds are not all at the same fly height. Regardless, I think it is kind of a cool accident. My summer/fall grow did the same thing come to think of it so temperature feels less likely to me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 18, 2020)

Chopped and trimmed the 2nd Mendo Cookie. It also has nanners so that is the end of that strain for me. Kinda bummed as it is the most resinous plant I have grown. The buds are so dense and heavy, the branches feel like mallets. The Mimosa mom is in the tent now with the screen provisionally set and 24 hours of light. I will need to shorten the legs on the screen and manipulate the ‘fly height’. Probably will post some pics tomorrow. Trimming takes a lot out of me for some reason...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

Guess I’ll be watchin’m closely them too...you think I should go ahead and pop some other bean in case? All I got goin right now is mendo... one Mendo x Mimosa and three Mendo x Mendo....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 18, 2020)

I am not real strong on genetics so I am not sure. I would grow them and keep an eye on them. I thought I saw a hermie earlier on but not on the Mendo. No nanners on the Mimosa so I must have been buzzed. The nanners were pretty late to the party as I hadn’t noticed them when looking for amber trichs. Honestly sorry if I screwed up your cycle, @2RedEyes.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 18, 2020)

Don’t worrie of, I’ve not been good at growing as of late and I am changing the way I grow...not sure how but I gotta do something better...the one Mimosa I’ve go going looks healthy and the 3 mendo’s...well we’ll see...I’m not gonna run outa weed though so not to worry...but thanks for sending the seeds and I still hope for weed!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 18, 2020)

If you can stomach the stress, the Mendo Cookie plants are heavily resinous. Got a gram of scissor/glove hash from trimming one plant. No seeds so far on the hermie plants. Full disclosure, could be my tent or the fact that I have been visiting the tent during lights out to grab plants to chop and the darned cats prefer my tent to the $80 cat tree we have so I have new light leaks...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2020)

Took a good look this morning at the tent. There are holes every where. I need to make an electric fence type of cover for the tent. That’ll teach the little fockers... I will be getting a can or 2 of Flexiseal to seal the tent up. No point I buying a new ‘scratching post/tent’ for the pumas we have living in the house...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2020)

Mendo Cookie last hurrah(probably)...


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2020)

awesome


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 19, 2020)

That is gorgeous. Calico weed!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 19, 2020)

Maybe that means good fortune in the new lunar year ; )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Maybe that means good fortune in the new lunar year ; )



It must be the year of the cat(al Stewart song)...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

Year of the rat. Close lol. There isn't a cat zodiac year because the rat didn't wake him up in time and he overslept, and he's been salty about it  and has fixated on killing rats ever since.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 24, 2020)

Mendo Cookie bud is pretty powerful this go-round. Mrs Fogey and I vaped a small bud and were pretty much plowed for the evening...


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Feb 4, 2020)

I am thoroughly impressed! Thanks for the tutorial, OF8.
bj


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 10, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Shootin at some food?



I was just looking at this thread to compare my current grow to this one for flower size and Jaysus I am slow! I just got the Jed Clampet reference. I should be so lucky...


----------



## Lesso (Mar 11, 2020)

Hahaha...yeah that one landed a little flat


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 11, 2020)

With my luck, if’n I were shootin’ at some food, up thru the ground would come bubblin’ poo-ed... Or my sewer line...


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 11, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> With my luck, if’n I were shootin’ at some food, up thru the ground would come bubblin’ poo-ed... Or my sewer line...



The grass is always greener over the septic tank.  

 Hmm, where should I put that greenhouse?


----------

